# TV plante quand je lance vidéo



## droyze (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs semaines, je n'arrive plus à utiliser l'application Apple TV sur mon mac.

Il se lance et je me balade dans les menus sans problème, mais quand je lance un épisode ou film, il plante direct ou quelques secondes après avoir lancé la vidéo.

Une solution ?


----------

